# pellets question



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

ive recently started my feeding my piranhas hikari pellets and they love them. i was just wondering though how much of the pellets i should feed my 5 rbp (about 5 inches) and how often.

vrabel


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The more the better man. Try to vary their diet though. The pellets will help bring out that red on them to!! You will notice a difference in the coloring thats for sure.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, Hikari pellets are a fantastic food.
IMO, it's the absolutely best staple you can feed.

As they will indeed help in bringing out the colors of your fish, water quality is also important in this.
If you keep your water quality pristine and feed a large quantity of pellets, your fish will look amazing.


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys, im really glad to that there eating the pellets cause there decently priced.


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

i have attempted this with my Rhom to no avail, even freeze dried shrimp... it seems as though he will not eat anything that doesnt move


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 5 red bellies also about 5 inches and I feed them hikari pellets every day. I learned though to kind of under feed them because sometimes mine will chew up the pellets and spit them out leaving a ridiculous mess that's almost impossible to clean up. I have a bunch of giant danios that do a great clean up job but I prefer to keep the water as clean as possible. Hopefully your fish are cleaner than mine.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just sneek the pellets in food. I feed my elong silversides and I put some soft HBH pellets in them and he dont know any different. iLucas try silversides they work like a charm. Its the only thing that I could get my fish to eat. Well worms he tears up but nothing else.


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

brianhellno said:


> I have 5 red bellies also about 5 inches and I feed them hikari pellets every day. I learned though to kind of under feed them because sometimes mine will chew up the pellets and spit them out leaving a ridiculous mess that's almost impossible to clean up. I have a bunch of giant danios that do a great clean up job but I prefer to keep the water as clean as possible. Hopefully your fish are cleaner than mine.


Glad to see someone else has some luck with the Danio's. Now and then I find one missing or a bite takin out of it. Pellets are great and my personal favorite (along with silversides). Keep the amount at a min. but feed more often. If not like Brian said it can be a mess and made my water a nasty brown.


----------



## biggy123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it just HIkari pellets or are there different kinds? I want to put my baby reds (2inches) on pellets but am not sure of what kind. SInking pellets? Pellets with meat? Pleco Pellets? Would Walmart or PetCo have any of the pellets you guys are talking ab out?



SirusX1721 said:


> I have 5 red bellies also about 5 inches and I feed them hikari pellets every day. I learned though to kind of under feed them because sometimes mine will chew up the pellets and spit them out leaving a ridiculous mess that's almost impossible to clean up. I have a bunch of giant danios that do a great clean up job but I prefer to keep the water as clean as possible. Hopefully your fish are cleaner than mine.


Glad to see someone else has some luck with the Danio's. Now and then I find one missing or a bite takin out of it. Pellets are great and my personal favorite (along with silversides). Keep the amount at a min. but feed more often. If not like Brian said it can be a mess and made my water a nasty brown.
[/quote]


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

I tend to give a variety throughout the day. Pleco pellets and waffers my P's absolutely love (my pleco rarely gets them). One type I use often is Hikari Food Sticks. Made for carnivorous fish and I mix them with some Cichilid Gold. I also get this other kinds from my LFS in bulk. More of a pond pellet. Krill is another great food source but can get pricey over time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

iLucas said:


> i have attempted this with my Rhom to no avail, even freeze dried shrimp... it seems as though he will not eat anything that doesnt move


I've never gotten a Serra to eat pellets.
Not even close.

I'm not saying it can't be done, just that I've never even come remotely close to having any success with it.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I feed mine a handful of pellets in the morning then a few hours later I give them Shrimp/Fish. Works fine for me


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

biggy123 said:


> I have 5 red bellies also about 5 inches and I feed them hikari pellets every day. I learned though to kind of under feed them because sometimes mine will chew up the pellets and spit them out leaving a ridiculous mess that's almost impossible to clean up. I have a bunch of giant danios that do a great clean up job but I prefer to keep the water as clean as possible. Hopefully your fish are cleaner than mine.


Glad to see someone else has some luck with the Danio's. Now and then I find one missing or a bite takin out of it. Pellets are great and my personal favorite (along with silversides). Keep the amount at a min. but feed more often. If not like Brian said it can be a mess and made my water a nasty brown.
[/quote]

[/quote]

yea you could get them at any lfs but i recommend ordering from drsfosterandsmith.com best prices i've seen around. the pellets that i use are large hikari cichlid bio gold carnivore pellets.


----------



## oayl (Sep 3, 2005)

for some reason my elongatus loves hikari lionhead goldfish pellets and tetrabits... you think those pellets gives him enough nutrition? btw.. he got gill curl on 1 gill.. you guys know how to cure this problem? thanks!


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Not working for me, my p's wont even look at pellets..i dont know why..


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Do yourself and your piranha a favour, if you're going to feed pellets for nutrition/colour...feed them NLS pellets. I've fed piranha's both Hikari products and NLS - NLS is superior for colour enhancement and they have a higher nutritional value. Check them out here...NLS You can order them from Big Al's online, or any other online retailer you are confident with.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I feed mines majority of the time Hikari Gold. Then frozen talapia and shrimp here and there for a treat. As for the pellets, they love em!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^^^^^ Carbee^^^^^ 
Which NLS pellets do you use?

Vrabel

I feed my Reds a mixure of Hikari pellets every morning when the lights come on and than again in the evening.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

nataz said:


> ^^^^^^^ Carbee^^^^^
> Which NLS pellets do you use?


I'm feeding NLS Ex.Lg. Fish Formula 7.5mm Floating Pellets...I cut open chunks of catfish and stuff them with pellets so the food sinks, otherwise my 12" Ternetzi would be launching out of the aquarium if they were floating!


----------

